# 2013 Chicago Auto Show Preview



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The capital of the Midwest, Chicago's annual auto show is touted to be the best attended and debuts are usually catered to the mass market audience. Known for reveals of trucks and practical people moovers, rumored debuts for this year's show include a new Jeep model, the 2014 Toyota Tundra and even a Chevy Cruze diesel. In addition, Scion will show off a new FR-S race car and Acura is likely to debut the production 2014 MDX. Don't forget the new Kia Cross GT Concept (Seen Above)

More: *2013 Chicago Auto Show Preview* on AutoGuide.com


----------

